# Any Wanna give this guy the time of day?



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

:******: http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... adid=52981 Hes a Californian Snob if ya ask me. Anyone Care to comment over at the 'fuge? :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I did make a comment on that thread.Kevin and I got into it a month ago.I got tired of being called a cheap bas**rd.He has never been here and does not intend to come.I believe he is an outfitter and this limit on non-res. rubs him the wrong way.Our SD neighbors agree with us.By all means go over there and make a comment.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I've been keeping an eye on it for a couple of days and finally got fed up and had to say something there.

I am getting tired of the subject though and a Jerk from the land of Jerks really makes me want to uke:

Especially when he has never seen what he is shooting his mouth off about. :******: :******: :******:

Dr. Bob


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for the tip - I just got home & might have missed that  - He really Loves me :roll:


----------



## tealtamer (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah I posted to over there ,i have been lucky enough to hunt your fine state 3 times and i dont mind the cap ,i just waited for the announcement and got my license right away.....this year we are taking a guy for his first duck hunt and its in ND (he will be spoiled) anyway i have nothing but good things to say about the people and the state ..TT


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

No S**T...............TT, It's a fine place to be in the Fall. The people are great and I love being there weather the the birds are cooperating or not!

I got my motel reservations months ago, so I suppose I should get my hunting partner over to my house (on line) and get our licenses purchased.

I think there is plenty of time but I probably should'nt gamble with this. :lol:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ya, sure, I'll poke at Kevin.
Don't think he's been to ND, but he does like North Battleford SK..... heh heh heh heh

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...Kevin kind of put his foot in his mouth when he said he hunted in Sask. and paid the farmer to keep it for him.That is illegal up there.You guys need to go to the refuge and beat the drum that we want to follow the recomendations of our GNF dept.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

What a Moron  Uses his real name & has told people he hunts near North Battleford. & amidts he leases land to hunt on up there & has the gall to put us down for trying to regulate NR's & call us names etc. ??? I bet he will be visited by Canadian authorities - as well as his farmer friends. It's not that big of a town or region. & many Residents up there take that stuff serious. What a hypocrite


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are right on Fetch...The place we hunt in Sask. we got to know a hunter very well.He would often try to keep an eye out for some good places to hunt.We didn't pay him...in fact never thought about it.But we would bring along a case of good American beer,some candy and things for his kids,and a box or two of big game ammo,his first love.He told us to stop doing that because people were saying we were compensating him for guiding.He said he would get into trouble and possibly loose his hunting priveleges.They take that stuff seriously up there.

Fetch...check your mail


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah that Kevin the canadian criminal is full of it. I was one of the first people to post on the thread and by the time I got back to the computer there was 4 pages of posts. This guy is a freakin joke. This guy makes me :******: and uke: !!!!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Been watching for awile but will jump in and have some fun with him.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Who knows if Spencer Johnson is even a landowner. I check three different directories and he lives in Jamestown. But yet he lives it year round?


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Chris does it say he lives in NW Jamestown. Thats what my old phone book says and it is 11 years old!!!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ken, Fetch:
Are you sure that SASK is like Alberta in that you can't pay for hunting access? That is my belief, but I have no regulation and I've never hunted sask to know for sure.

As for Spencer, he's probaby just a young guy who feels he's being dissed by the resident hunters. His whole ask/respect thing is something we all agree with. He just got caught respresenting the opposite view in a of a conflict of the govna's making. Probably a decent dude down deep.

Is Wingstopper over there, wingmaster here?

I really blame the Govna for all this and I think I have a reasonable theory for why he's doing this. He's building a portfolio so he can land a huge salary in an energy/economic development company when he's done. What else can he do? He wants to be seen/known as a money first kinda guy. He wants to be seen as the guy who will drill in the artic refuges. He wants to be seen as the kinda guy who will put old folks and orphans on the street to make way for a shopping mall. He could care less about the conflict he is causing - he's a money first kinda guy. Have you seen anything that suggests he cares about ethics, scrupples, morals, tradition, heritage, religion or values? It's all about $$.

Reasonable theory?

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MRN...I agree with you about Hoeven.Relection is only 2 years away.Hopefully he hasn't screwed everything up by then.

I have hunted in Sask. since 1994 and it is illegal to pay landowners to hunt.I know of guides up where we hunt that slip money under the table.The law there says wildlife belongs to all the people of the province.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I was wondering about Wingstopper too?

All that fired up mudslinging sure doesn't help matters :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: .


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Chris - Yer clock is funky. It says my last post was at 4:02 on 7/31 but actually it was more like 11pm on 7/30 :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The creators of the forum are out of England, so they set the forums default time as there's. You can change it in the profile.

Makes us all look like night owls. 8)


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Or Drunks :drunk:

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yes I am Wingstopper on a few forums.And I know my mudslinging didn't help but I had to release a little anger. Not everyone is perfect Dr.Bob. I have seen you do your share of mudslinging, but it is only bad when other people do it ,right?I am not trying to start anything but you are being a little hypocritical.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

There are appropriate ways to disagree. Name calling is not one of them.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

WM,

I asked because I thought the writing style was similar, but the
names different. Plus you and Waders seemed to have a good
understanding of what's going on. Is Waders over here too?

Where are you going back to school this fall?

Mudslinging? That was minor compared to the average over there...
I had barely noticed. On the topic, is Benny still alive on any of these
forums? I know Hooz is gone, but somewhere in cyberland Benny and
Larry are going at each other....

M.[/b]


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ken,

"The law there says wildlife belongs to all the people of the province."

Wow, funny thing, says the same thing here in ND but we practice it so much differently.

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Does it really say that somewhere.How would that be intrepreted by our court system?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Benny & I are actually very good internet friends  http://www.duckhole.com/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't know if Waders is over here for sure.I am going to NDSU.
Dr.Bob, whatever, I guess you can't be wrong. uke:


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Wingmaster -

Whatever is right! You just don't get it son and I'm not going to waste any time trying to explain it to you because I still don't think you'd get it!

Maybe if you grow up in another 10 years or so you might understand that people will listen to you much better if you are not yelling and swearing at them!

That is all I have to say on this subject!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Geez, short fuse. I know what you are trying to say. I don't usually react like that. Threads like Kevins just get my really upset. I don't think you know what it feels like to be a ND sportsman with our extremely unique situation and to have to litterally defend yourself on all fronts like we have had to. If it happened to you, you would know what I am talking about. But untill you have been in that position you have no right to talk down to me.Now these words are the last I have to say to you on this subject. :strapped:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Keep in mind Wingmaster that Dr. Bob provides some great insight on the feelings of non. resident hunters. He has been on our side and supported ideas on how to improve hunting in ND. Dr. Bob is a friend to the resident hunter and understands what we are trying to do, and has been a great addition to our site.

I do like your style Wingmaster. I am a couple of years older than you, but I like to see the passion you bring out on these issues. I also like how you don't back down to the guys like Kevin. Keep their heads ringing!!!! :rock:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's a lot of hotheads on the net, and Kevin is a good example. Kevin really has no logical voice, or a stake in ND whatsoever. He just wanted to get everyone going. He lives in an entirely different universe than we do. We love to make our pasttimes, he likes to buy them. What kind of bothers me is when his negativity comes back here...we don't need it. :beer:

I'd just let this one go guys, we got a lot of big issues coming again REAL SOON that will require some effort out of the sportsmen.

Stay Tuned.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Eric, I really appreciate it.

Yep yer right Chris. We need to stick together and stay focused! I have pointed that out more than once in the past here and other places. Sportsmen have plenty against them from all angles. And I am sure the Anti's just eat this crap up when we quarrel. We should really try to get along with each other as we need all the help we can get.

Is anybody getting fired up yet? Only 8 weeks to go  - maybe 7 for some :wink: . I am starting to have trouble with sleeping and concentration!!!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ken,

I mentioned this unpopular opinion a while back:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... .php?t=154

You can view ND century code here:
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/information/s ... -code.html

A snippet of the relevant part:
20.1-01-03. Ownership and control of wildlife is in the state
The ownership of and title to all wildlife within this state is in the state for the purpose of regulating the enjoyment, use, possession, disposition, and conservation thereof, and for maintaining action for damages as herein provided. (snip) The state has a property interest in all protected wildlife.

I think it's pretty clear, but I ain't a real american either.

M.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Fetch,

Wow- I hadn't seen the Purdy good people club since the last Century.
Just one more bookmark I had deleted. Is there some master list of waterfowl sites I should know about?
Were you joking about the buddies part?

M.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

No Benny & I go way back - While I admidt he is rude - crude & truely a maniac - he is also a PGP  He & Dr Duck (WuChang) & Arkansas Jack are three people I'd trust & hunt with anytime. There are many more, I hope to meet & hunt with someday.


----------

